# Going Thur. 4/16 - How far to decent viz?



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

First decent daywhere "I" have no obligations, and Jeremy and dad, Scott, going too. Approx how many miles till we hit"clean" water?- Ric


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

15ft vis @ 80ft depth/ 10-12nm out of perdido.


----------

